# 2017 Rogue Navigation System



## crustycap (Jul 31, 2017)

I recently purchased a 2017 Rogue SV without the navigation system. The dealer is letting us choose our own costing $300. I have found some Euro spec (Qashqai) navigation systems for under $500. I was wandering if anyone would know if these would be a plug and play or at very least updating the maps versus having an ugly garmin.


----------



## jzamoras (Feb 5, 2017)

Waze is good enough, I I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

crustycap said:


> I recently purchased a 2017 Rogue SV without the navigation system. The dealer is letting us choose our own costing $300. I have found some Euro spec (Qashqai) navigation systems for under $500. I was wandering if anyone would know if these would be a plug and play or at very least updating the maps versus having an ugly garmin.


I would highly doubt it's plug'n'play. Nissans with factory navigation usually have different main harnesses than their non-Navi vehicles of the same model.


----------

